# Raising Monarch butterflies



## Gilda (Sep 14, 2018)

An abundance of eggs and caterpillars this year as evidenced in the bare stalks of tropical milkweed. Hubby is having to move caterpillars to other plants with leaves ! He's tagged and released 36 so far. 
He's got tags for 50 .


----------



## TrueNorth (Sep 14, 2018)

That's great. I'm glad they're making a comeback. I haven't seen any for 3 or 4 years here in Ottawa. This year I saw a few but didn't find any eggs.


----------



## John M (Sep 14, 2018)

Lots of caterpillars this year, here. 'Haven't seen these numbers since I was a kid. Very happy to see them bouncing back.


----------



## emydura (Sep 15, 2018)

John M said:


> Lots of caterpillars this year, here. 'Haven't seen these numbers since I was a kid. Very happy to see them bouncing back.



Is there a reason they are bouncing back John?


----------



## Gilda (Sep 15, 2018)

Silence 882 ( Stephen) said he's seen good numbers in Maryland, also. 

Don't know the reason for better numbers but it's good to see ! Maybe they've found new hibernation locations ?


----------



## Phragper (Sep 15, 2018)

*lots here in Georgia*

am covered up with butterflies this year. Don't think I have had this many before. Have 6 butterfly bushes and lots of lantanas. So they are happy


----------



## Gilda (Sep 15, 2018)

Good news Georgia !


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2018)

maybe they like global warming


----------



## silence882 (Sep 17, 2018)

Like Gilda said, it's been a bountiful monarch harvest here in Maryland. In the past 2 years I've found 5 and 1, respectively. This year I've had hundreds.

One day I found 24 caterpillars on a single plant:






--Stephen


----------



## Gilda (Sep 17, 2018)

Awesome photo Stephen !


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2018)

Good to see, thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2018)

emydura said:


> Is there a reason they are bouncing back John?



Sorry for the late reply, David. I have not heard about any reason in particular. There is a lot less use of insecticides in Canada and I presume also in the USA. So, perhaps more members of each generation are surviving to continue the migration North into Canada? It could also be the weather has been sunny enough and wet enough, all at the same time. It's been a nice, hot summer with lots of sunshine; but, no drought. 'Lots of rain, too. The grass has remained nice and lush/green all summer. Perhaps the Milkweeds are thriving because of having enough water and the other factors (heat, less insecticide in the environment, etc.), are all contributing to help....a kind of Monarch Butterfly "perfect storm". Whatever the reason, it's nice to see this big bounce back. I see Monarchs flitting around my yard every day. Other years, I was lucky to see one or two Monarchs in the entire summer!


----------

